# how to measure CPU temperature?



## iinfi (Apr 9, 2005)

how do i measure the CPU temperature (HDD, fan speed etc.)

do i have to fit any external sensors inside the CPU for that ???

my system is 
PIII, 733MHz, 256MB RAM
60GB HDD (20+40) 2 hard-disks,


and mouse and keyboard


----------



## godsownman (Apr 9, 2005)

You do not need to put additional sensors for that.
The sensors are already put .

You just need a software for that .
Or alternatively you have to go in the boot setting of you computer by pressing DEL ,F1 ,F2 .......

and then selecting   " PC Health" 


You will get all the details you require in that window.

Hope that helps.

If you have this months DIGIT CD there is a software on the CD for it i dont quite remeber the name now.

Regards.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 9, 2005)

i pressed del and went into the boot info ... but no sign of PC health


----------



## godsownman (Apr 9, 2005)

*Digit CD*

In that case use the software on the digit CD 

its called speed fan 420


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 9, 2005)

@infii try this for cpu fan speed.. 

*www.almico.com/sfdownload.php ( can also control fan speed) 

well i saw that u wanted to know status of PC Health... try this..

*7byte.com/index.php?page=download


----------



## devilhead_satish (Apr 9, 2005)

Most mobos have utilities to keep a watch on the CPU Fan speed and temperature. You can either use the BIOS for doing this or use the software provided by the manufacturer.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 10, 2005)

thanks every one ....


----------



## navjotjsingh (Apr 11, 2005)

godsownman said:
			
		

> You do not need to put additional sensors for that.
> The sensors are already put .



I don't think u r correct. I have Intel 865GVSR mobo. Not even a single software detects the CPU temp or its voltage. Only the fan speed is monitored.

No software support my mobo.
The closest support is for Intel 865PERL

Can anybody tell me from where I can get temp sensors for my CPU or if my mobo is genuine.

Some provided errors like 
Error Reading DIMM 1


----------



## godsownman (Apr 11, 2005)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> godsownman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am quite sure that the mobos have got these utilities fixed to prevent damage like overheating etc...

Atleast the PC's that i work on have got them as they can  give me readings when i load the software or chk in the BIOS settings -> pc health


----------



## mohit (Apr 12, 2005)

Get motherboard monitor . Google it for the link. And for intel boards visit www.intel.com and check under the downloads section , choose your mobo and you will get the monitoring software if available for your board.


----------

